# For the Sailors and Boat Lovers



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*

*I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.

*These were taken* yesterday on beautiful Cowichan Bay BC upon whose shores I have the great good fortune to live. There was a 10 to 15 Kn breeze along with a few whitecaps and beautiful sunny skies. It's hard to work in the shop on a day like that. Friendship was happy to sail herself with the help of a bit of line and bungee cord so I took the time to shoot these for the sailors in the crowd here. Joe lyddon had asked for some interior shots so I did an interior one as well. She's all set up for a cruise I'll be taking in another week so excuse the rolled up bedding etc… 

*Enjoy!*

Paul

"


  











"


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Aye…ready to come about Captain!
Love it!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


very nice,beautiful boat you have there paul.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Very envious. I like the hi-tech auto pilot!
Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ride and video,beautiful boat Paul . It makes me very envious ,wish I was there.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are having fun and enjoying life Paul. I don't think we have to be obsessed with only woodworking blogs and you are sitting on wood out there. It looks wonderful and fresh. I have been doing woodworking all week (actually all month) cutting down trees (18 so far) and digging up roots. I doubt anyone would like a blog about that!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Wonderful Ride! ... you could almost feel the wind in your face and leaning, etc.!

I think your Auto Pilot system was fantastic!

I really enjoyed your Construction Photos…

Just making that lead keel was quite a task… perfect job!
I was wondering how you were connect those bolts to the wood keel.
Smeared epoxy all over the bolts and top, then lower Friendship onto it… with a perfect fit?

Black Epoxy between strips on top…
How did you get the UV protection in it?

The "waterline" defined by the great paint job…
Does Friendship sink just far enough to get to that line… exactly?
If so, how was that calculated (without having to write a book)?

Yes, the inside room gets small fast doesn't it?

I'm glad the christening didn't damage her… I think that would've bothered me a tad after working so hard on her.

Thank you so much for the wonderful tour… it was a great experience!

It appears that making that boat took a lot of planning…going back to building the house & the garage / shed to build it in… had to be long enough, wide enough, as well as the door opening big enough to let her GO!

You planned it well… You fulfilled the plan beautifully!

Thank you again…


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


It must be very rewarding and satisfying to sail a boat you made yourself. I always loved sailing but would never even think of building a sailing boat. Spent 6 years in the USCG taking care of captured German sailing yachts. It was amazing how many were brought back to the US. Looks like your going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Lots of questions Joe, but that's OK.

1) If you look closely in the photo series you'll see that the bolts aren't there when the boat is lowered. they couldn't be as they are all set at an angle. The boat is lined up perfectly on top of the keel and the bolts are literally dropped from inside the boat into the copper tubes cast in the keel. Then nuts are put on in the countersinks under the lead and everything tightened up from the inside.

2) The black pigment is likely all that's needed for uv protection but it's all coated with Cetol anyway so no problems.

3) She sits pretty close. I've adjusted a little but not much. The waterline is on the plans and is arrived at by the yacht designer through an analysis of weights and buoyancies. My adjustments were probably required because I have a somewhat heavier engine than called for.

4) As for breaking the champagne, the stem is very strong and has a purpleheart band on top for hardness. Also, blows were directed at the stainless steel bobstay fitting.

5) Actually I built the shop before I decided on a specific design so it was more the shop determining the boat than the other way around. It was a close fit and she's just the right size.

Thanks for the interest Joe and thanks everyone for the kind words. I'll do my part by enjoying her for you all.

*Edit:* The link now goes to Google plus. If you click the popup to "go back to picasa web albums", you'll get the captions and it will all make more sense.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


she a beautiful boat and great craftsman ship on friendship.i know it will be a awesome cruise


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


This is the best woodworking video I have seen in a long time!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You knew that with such an awesome post, I couldn't let it go without asking SOME questions.

Thank you for answering them… very good!
I missed the holes for copper pipes that must have gone through the lead keel… I remember seeing the countersunk holes, but didn't connect them properly… my mistake…

I think I saw, on some inside strips, you used white epoxy between the strips…
That Cetol must be pretty good stuff… is it a clear Protector against UV & more?

Thank you for taking the time to post all of that.. and answering my questions.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


GREAT videos. You are certainly a talented individual with many diverse skills. I have enjoyed learning from you. I really like the cruise control  pun intended.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


*Joe*, the Cetol on the deck is a brown pigmented oil that goes very well on teak. It's called Cetol Marine and may not be around much longer (if it isn't already gone). it seems that the powers that be are out to get all effective finishes banned.
Search Sikkens Cetol.

*John*, "Cruise control" .... I like it. Can I use that one?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


beautiful footage paul..it all looks good to me…enjoy…i can smell the salt air,and hear the sea gulls…. it all makes me happy, and most of all that your enjoying her.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


That is so freekin cool.
It is blistering hot here. That just looks wonderful.

Steve


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul 
Thanks for letting us in on the pleasure ride ,looks like a lot of fun .
Have been on a lot of boats thru the years but never on a sailboat ,looks a little scary listing on it's side but I guess that is normal .
Also enjoyed the tour of the inside ,looks very comfortable and all the marquetry looks like it belongs .
Must love to personalize your baby ,great looking boat and great looking desk doors I my add ,like the redo much nicer .
Have fun on the water but don't neglect the shop too much I enjoy your project and can't wait for the next !
BTW. That bevel gauge work just fine and I used it several times already .

Your friend Klaus /Kiefer


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


i'm hoping to finish my little 8 footer this month but looking at your videos is certainly inspiring. Thank you very much for posting these!


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


All this is called pleasure .. the moments of life .. and good works of your hands  !
Happy sailing, Paul!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those 2 great vids. Such an impressive build!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Wonderful pictures of a good ship with a great captain. With the wind up and a boat that wants to go, I would
not be sorry if we did not hear from you until the end of summer. Have a wonderful time and let us know when
you can get back to the shop. Thank you once again for sharing.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Wow, just watching that video lowered my blood pressure dramatically. The sound of the wind in the sales and the breaking waves is so relaxing.

So great hour your woodworking touch is all over that boat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Arrrrrrrrrr. matey…. lol I'm glad you didn't fall out o the ship while filming


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Sailing is not playing hooky. Glad to see you can balance doing the things you love. The Friendship is a beautiful boat. I can imagine the sense of accomplishment. I took my kayak for it's maiden run on the 4th of July and it was the star of the river. Great video, enjoyed it very much.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful boat with a ship-shape cabin and the ride was exhilarating. Thanks, Paul.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Nice sail boat Paul it makes me miss the open sea. Love the auto pilot


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ghost Ship, (why I've been away from the shop)*
> 
> *I've been playing* a fair amount of hooky from the shop recently and these videos will stand as my excuse. Friendship and several of her adornments are LJ projects so I guess although sailing isn't a woodworking topic I can sneak them in as "how the project works" videos.
> 
> ...


Wonderful to see her sail.
Such joy she brings.
Amazing Work Paul.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*

*I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.

Built in 1860, she was the biggest, fastest and most powerful battleship ever to have been built. Restored to her full glory she is truly a wonder to behold.









*I thought it would be fun* to show some comparison photos, tongue firmly in cheek, between her and my own little Friendship.










*What surprised me* as I developed the idea was the number of similarities there actually were. It's really just a matter of scale.

*For example*, lets look at the bows. Each has some carving and a place to mount the anchor.
My anchor weighs 24 lbs. Warrior's anchor weighs 5.6 tons and is one of four that size that she carried along with several smaller ones.



























*Then there are* the steering and cooking facilities. The similarities are clear although the scale is somewhat different.




























*Lets look up the mast* at the rigging. ...... Pretty similar I'd say.



















*We both have deadeyes* to support our masts. ........



















*....and pin rails* to hang our halyards on.



















*The Warrior carried* 37,546 square feet of sail compared to my 360 square feet. She also carried twenty two 68 pound and four 110 pound guns. I Carry one flare pistol with six flares as I remember.

........ Soooooo …... All in all pretty similar, .... It's just a matter of scale I guess.

Thanks for looking, I hope I made you smile.

Paul


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Gotta confess that I far prefer your carving and scrollwork to that big ol' tacky figurehead…

And 4 ship's wheels? That's kinda like adding extra chrome pipes on to the back of your jacked-up pickup truck, no?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


(smile)

Quite a comparison!

... the size of those ropes!! Awesome! You just don't throw them around!

Thank you!

Awesome!

(smile)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


oh im smiling, and loving it that you had the fun experience , wow, that ship is amazing, you must have been in heaven, thank you paul for a trip to a place i would never make it to…this was great…can you tell im a bit excited here…lol..is friendship dry docked now, as i know your time must be getting close for your winter departure…thanks captain…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Very cool Paul thank you.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Thanks for the pics. I've always been in awe of the old wooden sailing ships (and wooden airplanes for that matter). But, alas, I have no skill or experience with either, having spent my life as a land-locked, ground bound history. LOL Portsmouth is on my agenda for the next trip to England. Great pics.
Roger


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing similarities  Seems that you're simply missing a 68-pounder or two on the Friendship.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Paul thanks for the pic and sharing ,Boats are my first love thou i dont think ill ever be the master craftsman as you but the passion is there ,always enjoy your post and sharing of knowledge you boat builders have my admiration ,once they sent me to Boston for some training and spent time at that harbor looking at the ships that were made I was amazed at the craftsman ship it took to built these boats .really enjoyed the pic .


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Wonderful Paul, Dundee has HMS Discovery a magnificent ship
also well worth a visit but still not in the class of Friendship 

Jamie


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Lucky man! Before I left London in 2003, I had the opportunity to visit Portsmouth and HMS Victory as well. Memorable! I also found a chair builder in High Wycomb (Stuart Linford) and he created a series of Nelson chairs made with oak salvaged from the excess topsides of HMS Victory as she was being placed in dry dock (where she is currently I suspect). I'm sitting in one of those chairs right now! Priceless!!!


----------



## RaggedKerf (Aug 5, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the pictures, it was great! I love the great sailing ships. I'll second *Jaime Speirs* above re: the HMS Discovery. My wife and I visited HMS Discovery in Dundee in 2008 on our tour through Scotland, and it was very interesting and well maintained. The exhibits on the inside on exploring the antarctic (or was it arctic?) were fascinating!

I was in to building scale replicas a few years back but never appreciated all the woodwork that went into the big boys until now….

Thanks again!


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Great post. Good for a smile and some cool pictures. Excellent work on your vessel.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Paul, you def made me smile…. Love the photos of both beauty's. I have read as many books as time allows about that era. Your girl is a real beauty but I expected nothing different from your posts. Thx for sharing and hope all is well.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Love the pics Paul but I hope there's one similarity that you don't have, that would be other ships shooting canon at you! Well you would be a small target to hit


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Great post….enjoyed it….Have a great day..


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Nice pics. Paul. that is the perfect place for you to visit. wouldn't it be nice to ail on one of those??
I'll bet that was tea they were having from the galley!!
Cheers, Jim


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Crazy Cool!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Paul, Def a very interesting and imformative read. Both are amazing, but have to say, at this point in my life, I can def appreciate the craftsmanship in both, but prefer yours. Thanks for sharing
Hoss


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Great pics Paul, and yes you definitely made me smile. Glad to hear that you are experiencing such adventure on your holiday. Looking forward to seeing more pics from your other escapades!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


wow…what a cool comparison. I think I still like Friendship!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I'm not a sailor or a boat-builder, but I still find this interesting. So, just how big is the Warrior-length, height of sails, weight? I really love its kitchen with the copper cookware. Thanks for sharing.

L/W


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Great pictures Paul. I love the bow on your boat.
The Warrior is some vessel !
I bet the enemy soiled their shorts when that thing approached !


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul
Looks like you are having a great time and enjoying some great examples of your craft.
That is one beautiful but intimidating ship and I wonder how long it took to build .
Keep posting your adventures, I find them very interesting and like to thank you for including us .


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


At 380 ft long the Warrior could handle the 4-1/2" thick iron plate she was clad with, I think I prefer your
wooden Friendship. Both are oustanding examples of their class. Thank you for the smiles and thoughts.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Comparison - Shmarision … your ship is by far much prettier (if I may be allowed girlie talk)!! Glad to know you are having a great holiday Paul


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Awesome …what else can I say.!
Just imagine the difference in maintenance and upkeep costs….


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Great comparison and photos. *BUT* . . . the captain of the Warrior didn't build his ship himself. You've got the edge on him there.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Paul, I've marveled at the design and construction of wooden sailing ships since I was a boy. I have boarded a couple and was really fascinated by one anchored in the harbor in Hamburg, Germany. Recently I got to visit the El Galleon, a replica of the ship Ponce de Leon sailed to Saint Augustine, FL in built in Spain and sailed to Florida and was on display. It was no where near the size and scale of the Warrior but it was originally built hundreds of years earlier and still quite impressive. Nautical engineers as they were at those times were amazingly clever and talented. Loved your comparison study.


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Paul, I'm sending you a top gallant…. I have been through the Constellation up in Baltimore, Md, and what amazed me was how they used so many different woods from around the world for very specific purposes. They really had ship building down to a science.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Wow! Like mini & maxi…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about sailing Paul, but I didn't notice any substantial difference. LOL

I've always had those fiberglass boats you speak so kindly of.

Just a means to get to the fish. Which often meant 70 miles offshore, at the "shelf"

Lee


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am smiling too Paul and I'm still trying to imagine a show down battle between Friendship and Warrior. If the battle is about looks, then Friendship would probably win, but if it's powder and cannons you might have to build a new boat! I definitely will pay that ship a visit one day. I have only been to see the Cutty Sark in Greenwich so far and I was duly impressed, but a warship would be much more interesting, especially for an old Navy man like myself.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


I have to say I'm a little surprised by the number of comments here. Thank you all and I'm glad I could raise a smile or two. 
We have now left England and are currently in Bruges, Belgium for a more sobering tour. Tomorrow we will visit the WW1 battlefields where so many Canadians died along with so many others on both sides. It is something I have always wanted to do if only to feel palpably just how lucky I am to have been born when and where I was and not to have had to go to war.

After that we will go to Paris where my real adventure will take place. More about that later, suffice to say it involves French sawn veneer ….......


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Great pics Paul!


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


Really cool {{smiles}} loved the comparison I have never seen anything like this .. thank you for sharing.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


*smile* Thanks Paul.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A matter of scale: Friendship vs Warrior*
> 
> *I had the opportunity* a couple of days ago to visit the historic naval dockyards at Portsmouth and to visit some of the great British warships preserved there. For a wood boat builder, the new Mary Rose exhibit is truly amazing as is the walk through of the Victory but for sheer wow factor it's very hard to beat the Warrior.
> 
> ...


What a amazing ship!
Yours.
The other one is also a little impressive.
Smiles my dear Paul, you are a lucky man.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*A Quiet Moment*

*I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)




  






*I've posted* more thrilling rides in the past but there are moments like this one that are just as amazing. I am so lucky to have this at my doorstep.

Thanks for looking

Paul


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Yes you are lucky!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Paul,

Good that you are well and enjoying life.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Lovely bowsprit shot over the FriendShip. I see a marquetry piece of this one. 
Even a marqueteur deserves a little down time. LOL
Roger


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Have a cold one, you earned it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Amen to that Paul. It's wonderful having the time to do the things we love. Nice video with no motors whirring away.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


YES!

Soothing rippling through the water… very COOL… Very Relaxing…

Nice glimpse at some of that GREAT woodworking too!

Continue to really ENJOY!

Thank you!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Sweet.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Neat.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Nothing more relaxing and soothing than listening to the sound of water on the hull. Awesome…


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


I need to turn the lights out in the shop and get the boat wet…..


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Man. I'm missing my little mini-fish right about now.

I guess I ought to build that little Featherwind.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Looks like fun Paul.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Paul, notwithstanding I live in Auckland with its world class harbour

.... YES you are blessed my friend & I am happy you are able to enjoy iy

cheers
Pete


----------



## BigDumbAnimal (Jun 15, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


You're a lucky man, thats a nice looking boat, I wish it was things like that that kept me out of the shop.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


''There is nothing quite so worth doing as messing about in boats…"


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Well - at least you have a good excuse for being out. (a REALLY good excuse


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


Definitely lucky!

I use to make a cup of coffee and walk to the cliffs 2 minutes away from my apartment and spend hours there; Up until the family grew and I moved to the east bay (San Francisco).

I miss the sea shore.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


*SERENITY !!!!!!!!*
What a wonderful way to find total peace and relaxation .
Just back from a long holiday myself and will do a blog when I get my domestic chores done .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


blessed time you are having ,noting like getting on the water , Friendship and you were at home haveing the best time it looks like


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Quiet Moment*
> 
> *I've been almost* invisible here for a couple of weeks but I have an excuse. There hasn't been much woodworking going on in the shop. (Click photo for video)
> 
> ...


So lovely the sound made me smile even more.
Wonderful time spend.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Time For an Adventure*

*I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.

*Two of the participants* started early having sailed up this far from Oregon. One came up from Astoria through Puget Sound and the other came up the open Pacific coast. They arrive here tomorrow.

*What makes this* an adventure is that we are all sailing small boats and oh yes, there are no actual youngsters among us, just a bunch of old farts working on their bucket lists.

(Before you ask, yes they are all wooden boats.)

*The participants will be:*

*Chuck* in his 26' Bristol Channel Cutter, *Baggywrinkle* (the "big boat").










*Michael* in *Belle Starr*, a 23' Stone Horse design.










*Jamie* in the smallest boat, a twenty foot Chebacco named *Wayward Lass*










And of course me and my beloved 21' Friendship Sloop, *Friendship*










*I'm quite eager* to get started and anticipate a great time. I just hope my old bones are up to it. This will be by far the longest period I have spent aboard at one time.

Wish me luck and I'll catch up with everyone when I get back.

Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Enjoy Paul and be safe out there.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Travel safe this looks to be a terrific experience.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul,

Have a great adventure! Don't forget anything. Especially the flotation devices! LOL!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


What a fun adventure, what out for whales


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Pleasant sailing my friend. I wish I could sail the the northeast Pacific tides and all.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Well looks like you and *FRIEDSHIP *are going to get a good workout .

I wish you all a safe passage .

Klaus


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Good luck, Paul and wishing you safe travels and good seas!!...........cheers, Jim


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Go well friend & most of all have a blast, cheers
Pete


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Good luck Paul!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip my friend, times like these are what retirement is all about. Enjoy!!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip Paul, and enjoy crossing off another bucket list item!

Whatever is Elinor going to do without you for 3 weeks?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


bon voyage my friend, may the wind be in your sails, and God bless you all to be safe and to have a wonderful time, i look forward to a report of this outing…maybe a book "OLD FARTS STILL HAVE THERE WIND"


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


JUST A THOUGHT, i guess its to late now but a small chevy for out on the seas is too late now, but i guess your attention to sailing will be your lot…maybe take some wood to whittle on at night, there must be sawdust out on the sea…lol..


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Wow! That sounds like a great trip. I hope you take lots of pictures for us to see on your safe return!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Paul…Sounds like a great adventure and good time for the soul…Have FUN…!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


I hope that great memories, tall stories,.... 
Fair winds and calm seas come your way!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Gassit (Apr 10, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Keep your eyeballs peeled for mermaids (or a facsimile thereof)...


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


*Paul,*

Y'all are going to have a wonderful time!

A cruise of a lifetime… will never be forgotten…

I wish Y'all a very nice SAFE cruise…

May everything proceed as you planned without any major problems!

We patiently wait for your return with many pictures!

Take care,

Have fun,
Joe


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a lot of fun. I wish you the best for your trip Paul. Safe travels for the whole group.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Have a great time Paul and don't forget to take a lot of photos to share with us when you get back. Bon Voyage!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Have a safe and fun time Paul, don't forget the radar and sonar too!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Wish you a wonderful tour, sounds like fine hours are ahed.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Best of luck to you and your buddies Paul. Fair winds.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Have a great trip. Watch out for the orcas!!
Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Good times


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Hey, old buddy. 
Have a wonderful time. 
Talk at ya when you get back.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Godspeed! Enjoy the sailing. Weather, temps and other factors permitting, I hope to be sailing the Chesapeake Bay next week.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Safe journey! I await your stories on your return!
Roman


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Have fun

Best wishes

Bring back stories!


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Don't forget your bag of corks. LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


sounds like a great trip ,take pics and be safe ,pray for yall to have traveling grace ,


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


smooth seas and fair winds to you all.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! What a wonderful trip! Color me seasick green with envy.  Have the time of your lives.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


I must down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by

Sounds like you've got the Fever!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Paul, That looks like a great collection of boats! Your's definitely looks the fastest!

Have a safe voyage.


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


You lucky *#$%#$%$.
Please be safe!!!


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


4 beautiful boats and great friends. Have a great time.
GREEN with envy.
Ron in Hobart--THE wooden boat world capital


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the good wishes.
I'm off in the morning. I will take care and I will take pictures.
See you in a few weeks.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip Paul and we'll eagerly wait to hear back from you…..


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Best of luck to you Paul, you will be missed here.


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Kind of a parade of the small ships! Fair winds!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Time For an Adventure*
> 
> *I'm going to be away* from LJs for about three weeks if things go as planned. For several months now a few of my friends and I have been planning a cruise about 100 miles north (from Cowichan Bay, my home) to Desolation Sound. The plan is to leave here on Sat the 21st, take about three weeks and end at the annual Sucia Island small boat rendezvous in the San Juan Islands in mid July.
> 
> ...


Thought you boat guys might enjoy this picture. Have a safe trip. http://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/f92e93de-f652-11e3-a426-22000aa7091d-large.jpeg


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*

*The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.










*I was planning to* run this leg right into the annual Sucia Island Small Boat Rendezvous but had to drop back home for my passport. I was home for a day and then off to Sucia for another six. I'm home now and catching up on what stacked up during almost a month of playing hookey. I'll be back in the shop soon.

*Anyway here a few* photos to show what the attraction of a trip to Desolation Sound is.









































































*And a farewell* shot of the company on our last day in Montague Harbour on Galiano Island.










Chuck, his crew Suzie Jo, Me (really bad shot), Michael's crew Heather, and Michael.

*I have to apologize* for losing the photos from the first half of the trip. That's why there are no shots of Jamie or Wayward Lass. He left earlier on the day that I accidentally deleted all my photos. :-(

A few short videos:

*Self steering in Malaspina Strait*











*Drifting up to Prideaux Haven*











*Malaspina Strait again*. Baggywrinkle powering through the swell. Friendship is keeping up under sail.











If you still haven't had enough, there are more photos here.

I'll post the last (Sucia) leg when I get the photos sorted.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


I wish I was there!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


An amazing part of the world you live in Paul! Thank you very much for sharing these videos, pictures and narrative. You're not loking to adopt a slightly shopworn woodworker are you? LOL!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


An obvious great trip Paul…It is always good to get away from everything for a while and come back recharged.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Welcome Back, Paul!

Glad you survived and came safely Back!

Looks like y'all had a wonderful trip… and it looks like you had to be very careful on some of those rivers so as to not hit ground! (?)

So peaceful just floating along… quiet noise of the water… very cool!

Thank you for checking back in and your report!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


deleted


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Paul,

I'm truely envious of your ability to go where and when, Simply a beautiful thing sir.! sorry about loosing the pictures


----------



## deltawing (Nov 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Hey Paul > great images and vids as well. thxs for posting. Your sloop rides beautifully - Nice time of year here in BC to be on the water. Love that area of the coast as well - travelled it many times in my commercial fishing days
Cheers,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Looks like it was a beautiful and fun trip.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Not sure Paul, but I think I have seen these pics somewhere else. I'm glad my marquetry mentor is back (if you don't mind me calling you that).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Welcome Back, Paul
awesome trip .know you hate losing those shot but from the ones i saw iy was a great cruise


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Looks like a fantastic trip - lucky you!
There is software that can recover your deleted photos. Most camera shops can help there.
Jim


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Welcome back Paul.
Those pictures are just mind blowing. Just wonderful.

Steve


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


From one Sailor to another, nicely done!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


What a great trip. Nice weather sure helps the enjoyment. Great pics and video, Paul. You just have too much fun!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


What a gr8 adventure.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing those pics and videos. Phyllis and I loved seeing them. 
And, welcome back.
Now get to work, ya bum.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Super pics and videos! Thanks for taking us along on your journey.


----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


does your boat have a galley? do you have to put to shore every night? this is something i have always wanted to do.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Those photos are beautiful and I'm coming back to look at the videos because my wife would like to see them as well.. It sounds like you had a wonderful trip on your beautiful boat. It will be hard to get all of that off your mind when you return to the shop. I'm glad everyone had fun.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Welcome back. I envy you and enjoy all your posts.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Ah!!!! Envy is a bad thing. It looked great!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Beautiful pictures. Looks like a great time.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Looks like a fantastic vacation. Nice to see you back safely.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Thanks everyone. It was a great trip.

*Jeff*, Yes I have a portable galley that I can use inside or out.
No, I don't go ashore at night, but we did anchor or tie to a dock every night, no night sailing this time.

*deltawing*, Thanks, she rode really well the day we had 20 - 25 knot winds and 4 - 6 foot seas in Georgia Strait.

*Jim*, unfortunately I only had one SD card and have overwritten it now.

Thanks again


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Thanks for taking us along on your trip Paul, I love it…..


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Looks like you had a great trip! Welcome back!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


I felt like I was sailing again watching the first video - What a great feeling it is sail a boat!!


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Now I feel I have been on the trip with you Paul 
Great post & thanks for sharing in such detail, aaaahhhh life's good mate looks like you had a fabulous trip with some great mates
cheers
Pete


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Great pictures, thanks for sharing….. I've been out in the fishing boat quite a lot lately. The scenery isn't as nice as what you show in your pics, but all that really matters is I'm on the water…. LOL….. Bob


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Hello shipwright

Looks like a fantastic trip

Thanks for all the beautiful pictures and videos

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


Welcome back, it looks like a wonderful tour and a gift for the soul.
Must have been wonderful to feel and see your ship over a tour like this, to see all your effort's make sense and give you back beautiful moments.
Truly a gift.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


You absolutely nailed it Mads. Thanks.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I'm Ba-aaack. Part one: The Desolation Sound leg*
> 
> *The trip to Desolation Sound* actually took only eighteen days, due largely to good weather and some scheduling requirements but was an amazing success. Most nights were spent at peaceful anchorages and most days were spent sailing although the motors were used when necessary and marinas were welcomed occasionally for showers and laundry. (and oh yes, ice cream)
> Here is the route for the trip. If anyone knows how to post this as an active Google Earth file, it has all my photos geo-tagged on it.
> ...


;-)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*

*Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.

*Here are a few* of my photos.

*This is an* overview of about a quarter of the festival area. ......... tens of thousands of fine fits and joints out there.










*Thousands of them* right here.










*A small part* of the sailpast which involved around three hundred classic wooden boats.










*At this point* I must apologize for not getting a lot of great detail shots. I am most grateful to have the problem of having more good friends than cockpit space…....... so I spent a lot of time entertaining. 










*This one was taken* the night before the festival and I include it as an "arty photo" because I don't think I've ever taken a picture with such a perfect reflection …....... not a ripple.










*Here are some* of the beauties that I encountered at the wooden boat rendezvous at Deer Harbor on Orcas Island on my way down to Port Townsend. Many of the boats that attend there are, like me, on their way to the festival.














































*If any of you* want to see more photos of my trip, you can find them here.

*Thanks* for looking in.

Paul


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


I love Sailboats.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


I've always thought that wooden sailboats, and wooden biplanes were incredibly beautiful machines. However, I am qualified to neither fly nor sail. Bummer. But I do love to look at 'em. Thanks for the pictures.
Roger


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


oh man…i bet you had the time of your life, and i know there were many beautiful boats there, but when i see Friendship in the water i see one of the most beautiful boats ever, you did such a fantastic job, its design and colors, the wood…they all compliment each other so well…i get so inspired to want to build something beautiful…thanks for sharing, and i will go look at your other photo's…thanks Paul.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


and hey Roger, its never to late…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Love your passion for what you do. I've stood on mountain tops and felt the wind. Not the same thing but it is the feel of nature that surrounds us.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Born and raised in Seattle and I never learned to sail … one of the biggest regrets of my life.

From Port Townsend, you are very near Hurricane Ridge in the Olympics. One of the highest points in Washington state … And yep, ya can see it from there on a clear day.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


so many beautiful boats. It looks like you had a great day. Your "artsy" photo is super. That is a mirror like reflection.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Wow…added to my favorites!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul. We were in Port Townsend last week when the festival was just beginning . We took the Port Townsend ferry to get to Olympia national park and we visited friends in Port Orchard. I never thought you'd be there!! I picked up some Madrone at a saw mill in Oak harbor on the way home!!

It looked like a great time!.....................Jim


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of fun Paul!


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


I vacation in Port Townsend every summer and just love seeing all the wooden boats. Great place to visit!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous boats…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


You must have had a drooling good time being around all those fantastic wood boats. I would love to have seen them all. 
there is a good wooden boat festival here in Louisiana that I am going to next month. It doesn't seem to be on a large scale like Port Townsend…but…it is here


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. I thoroughly enjoyed all the great photos. What a wonderful bunch of boats and yours was certainly one of the nicest. I can imagine you had a really great time there.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


I'll take the one with two diesels.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


I clicked on your other pics…looked at all your pics. Before I knew it I looked at the clock and I was 20 minutes late to pick up my daughter from school!!!

In the 60's my dad always had wooden boats. in the winter he would have them stored indoors and he and I would spend many a weekend stripping, staining, varnishing and painting.

been lurking here and this is my first post or comment.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Looks like you had a great time. I like the 5th photo where Friendship is right at the center of attention (where she belongs). I'll bet none of the others have the quality of Marquetry that yours has. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


A bunch of fine woodworking there. I especially like your Arty one.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


WOW 
What a get together and collection of boats I bet you had a very good time .
Glad to see you enjoying life .

Klaus


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


This is woodworking and boat lovers porn. Beautiful!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Sail boats are a thing of beauty.


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Beautiful manifestation ..
Dear friend, just you know how to enjoy


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Man, what a happy bunch aboard Friendship!  The pictures are such an invitation au voyage, as we say in France! The no-ripple shot is quite incredible, you don't come across a mirror like that very often. Thanks for the pictures! Hugs to both of you


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Paul that looks like just an absolutely wonderful time. Thanks for sharing your pics…lots of inspiration there!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


It was great meeting you and getting the chance to talk boats and marquetry for an hour or so. Sounds like your return went fine. With any luck I'll be sailing there myself for maybe the 2016 show.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


Looks like you had a good boat show. Glad you had a great time. Is that ship the Lady Washington?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Art that Floats: Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival 2014*
> 
> *Fine woodworking* is not all about beautiful boxes and handsome furniture. Some of my favourite examples of fine woodworking float and transport their owners to far away places to boot. Last weekend I had the pleasure to take part in the annual Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival.
> 
> ...


It is . I sailed around her as she headed back toward the docks. She is magnificent under a press of sail.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*

(That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)

*Every year on BC Day weekend* we are treated to a major sailing event that we can watch from our front deck. The Cow Bay Regatta as it is known draws hundreds of sailors on seventy to a hundred boats. They come from all around southern BC and northern Wa. There is constant action to watch with a new race starting every few minutes on Saturday and Sunday.

*Here are a few* shots I took this afternoon.




























*In the last photo* a small boat class is on the return leg (sailing right to left) and is passing through a class of larger boats (sailing left to right). It gets pretty hectic out there sometimes and you can hear the shouts of "Starboard!" often on the deck.

Thanks for looking

Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


Great shots Paul,It would have been great to be there to see it all.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


Sweeetttt!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


awesome pic, just a beautiful sight and right off the porch


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


You've got a heck of a view from your deck! I'd be out there every night enjoying that thing!


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


What a great scene and some nice pics too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


Nice view of the action!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


Paul, Why ain't you and Friendship out there with 'em???


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


you know me paul, where there are boats that is like home to me, love the sails up and a good wind .


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


Nice view! Thank you for sharing.

Tom


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


Looking good Paul. I have not been out racing in years.

Madts.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


These are some beautiful pictures, Paul. You have a wonderful view from your deck and what a great place to get some relaxation time in.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


I'm no sailor, but, that is a very nice site to see.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Cowichan Bay Regatta from My Deck*
> 
> (That is the front deck of the house not my boat.)
> 
> ...


What a scene. Beautiful!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Shipwreck *

*Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.

*Belle Starr* anchored with Friendship in Blind Bay last year, a happier time.



















*Here she was* Saturday afternoon as salvage crews dragged her out to deeper water where she sank to await calmer seas the next day.










*After spending the night* on the bottom in about 35' of water, she was raised on Sunday and the damage could be seen.



















*I caught the ferry* down yesterday and Michael and I got into some repair prep. The plan was to cut back to good wood with a skilsaw set at 45 degrees and splice in new plywood panels. This is something I have had a fair bit of experience with so it wasn't too hard. This is where we got yesterday in just a couple of hours. The topside panel is cut back and just the bottom panel remains to be done.










*And this* is where we were when I had to head back today. All the broken plywood is gone and the edges are ready to receive the new panels. Michael will get the clean-up finished and assemble materials while I run my first marquetry course here and then I'll go back down in October and we'll get her buttoned up nice and snug before the bad weather sets in. I'll post the repair process then.










Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Well it sure looks like you have quite a job ahead of you, but your skill and experience are exactly what the Ship's Doctor ordered. I guess that fitting those replacement sections is going to be a bit like mega-marquetry, so the update will be interesting. All joking aside, that sure is a heartbreaking sight to see with a beautiful boat like that.
I hope that all goes better than expected.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul this is devastating to say the least. We all know the absolute love you two have for your Friendship & have all shared the dedicated work over the years fine tuning to your dream.
Bet you have had some pretty interesting challenges over your years with anything that floats, so I know this will get the "Paul treatment" & we look forward to your WIP & sharing the joy of the rebuild
cheers mate
pete


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Seeing that damage i would have deemed the boat unsuitable for repair. But you just jumped right at it and, it seems, are halfway done already. Great work!


----------



## woodwasp (Nov 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Mate, you should have a Tee shirt with a big red "S" you are without doubt, Super Shipwright!!
I am glad to see that the pretty little boat has been rescued and I take my hat off to you.
Regards James


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


That's a considerable damage, but it amazes me that such a large quantity is intact

I hope for you that eventually the boat will be fine again.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Wow.
That is just amazing. I had no idea. 
I am speechless.

Steve


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Paul, after just completing my build, I can't imagine that kind of damage. I would have assumed it to be a total lost. I commend you and envy you for your skills. Good luck on the repair, I will be waiting with anticipation for the repair updates.

Thanks for posting this!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Mother Nature can sure suck! I know your heart has to be hurting. Glad nobody was hurt, except the boat


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sure tore the side off of her. I have confidece that you will have it as good as new in the not too distant future!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


well needless to say this is a much more daunting job then taking on a new marquetry box, this is really about the same thing, just on a larger scale, its always a sad thing to see any nice boat sitting on the bottom, but the new technology we have today brings her right up and onto the trailer, ready to head to the repair shop, this is where i really love to get into things, i love restoration work, please pass on our dislike for such terrible damage to your friends boat, and we wish you well as you will repair for springs work as the repair work continues….or begins.


----------



## PERLarryC (Feb 14, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Paul
That sure is some mess but it couldn't be in better hands.
Larry


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


What a lucky fellow

... to have you for a friend!

-Paul


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


This will not be your typical woodworking project. Hope you post photos during the repair. 
P.S. Port Townsend is a beautiful place to visit.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


I'll be looking forward to seeing progress on this. I know I am going to learn something!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Yikes. She really took a beating, eh? Oh, and my first thought was …
.
...................................*"Paul M. Boat Fixer"* …........................
.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Wow. I am amazed that something like that could be brought back to life. I look forward to seeing updates.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments and condolences. 
She is a plywood boat of stich and glue construction and aside from the area that actually ground on the rocks she survived remarkably well so the repair will be quite simple actually. Also Michael is a capable builder himself so with two of us working together I'm anticipating no problems. There will be more work involved with the cleaning, cosmetic restoration of water damage, and getting rid of the smell of stinking mud than the actual structural repairs will involve.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Jeez, that's scary. Good luck on the repair job, guys.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Wow what a disaster ,but I know you will bring er back to life.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Paul,

*I don't think the boat could be in better hands!*

It appears that it is almost a total rebuild?

And a course in Marquetry too!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


It's not all hard work. Some of it is actually fun. ...... a couple more pictures.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful boat and such heartbreaking damage! I look forward to seeing the restoration.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Sorry to see the Damage done…

Looking forward to seeing how the Restoration goes & is done…


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


you are fast, good luck with the rebuild!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Good luck Paul, but after what I've seen you do I'm sure it will turn out great. Beat down but never defeated!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Wishing you guys good luck with getting her seaworthy soon!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Not good news Paul but with your caring and boat building knowledge and skill I am sure this will soon come to a happy conclusion .
This is the kind of camaraderie I like to see and wish I would see more of it !

Thanks and take care

Klaus


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


With what I have seen from your blogs it will be like new soon.It is always a heart ache to see a sad see a sight like that when it is revealed, but when great minds get together wonders can be preformed. just like when I am given a historic building and there is lots of rot and damage.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Is this a boat you built, Paul? Regardless, it must've broken your heart.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


Thanks again everyone.
Not one of mine Mark but very well built by someone else. A lesser build would not have survived the beating.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shipwreck *
> 
> *Last Saturday* we had a huge wind storm around the BC / Washington coast. BC hydro had more people without power than ever in history. ..... and sadly one of the the boats that made the voyage to Desolation Sound with Friendship last year was driven onto the beach at Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


It's shame the boat got so much damage Paul, but the owner is lucky to have a friend like you to save the day.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Repairing Belle Starr*

*When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.

*This is where* we left her after I helped him for a couple of days last month.










*Since then* Michael and Heather have cleaned her up substantially and Michael has repaired the broken corners of the bulkheads. I went home and ran my first marquetry school class. With these distractions out of the way and a small break in the weather I went back down to Port Townsend last weekend to get her "boarded up".

*We started by* screwing one of the scarfed pieces that Michael had prepared over the opening in the topside. While it was so fastened we marked out the required piece from inside the boat.










*..... and cut it out* at 45 degrees with a skilsaw.









*We fastened it in place* and checked for fit. Then we unscrewed one half at a time, applied epoxy, and re-fastened.



















*Another boat builder friend*, Lynn showed up to help with the awkward parts.



















*I arrived* at about one thirty and by four thirty we had the topside piece glued on and cleaned up. We called it a day to let the glue cure before trimming the bottom of the new piece the next morning.




























*Here it is trimmed* and ready for the same process on the bottom plank.










*The bottom plank* was a little trickier as we had to fit the chine angle "in situ". We did that by cutting the piece a little oversize and then running the skilsaw through the assembled joint a few times, splitting the angle. It worked pretty well.




























*Yet another boat builder friend*, Martin dropped by Sunday afternoon to help with the bottom plank. (We tend to swarm a little when one of us needs help).



















*That's about as far* as we got before I had to leave to catch my ferry back to Vancouver Island but I felt she was well on her way to good health and knew that the remaining repairs were well within Michael's abilities without further help. I fully expect to be cruising along side Belle Star again next summer and no one will ever guess that she was almost a write off a few short months before.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Nice to have friends who can work together for a great cause! Thanks for sharing the journey!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


*Fantastic!

Awesome!

She LIVES! She LIVES! She Lives!

Wonderful!*

COOL work when everyone joins-in to do the *impossible* using all of their individual skills to get the job done!

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S to the whole TEAM that did it!*


----------



## GUR (Nov 15, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Good friends, good work!!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Yay. Now, what will Michael do in future to keep that from happening again? (I hope that doesn't sound rude. I certainly don't mean it to.)


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


The first foto looks as insoluble, but you and your friends did it. Hat off. BTW: You've been very busy lately.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Nice resurrection for a good boat!!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


What friendship and dedication can accomplish  Good job gentlemen!


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Great work, looks like your friend had done an excellent prep job, it's great to have good friends.

Thanks for sharing this with us!!!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Had she not been wrecked, you all would not have had the opportunity to do this.

I imagine y'all will fondly remember these repair parties the rest of your lives.

Maybe in one view the boat was built so that it could be sailed… and wrecked… and repaired with friends… and sailed again.

-Paul


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Well done boys! must now rename her "Lazurus"


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Great job, great story and, or course, great friends!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Great story and repair ,boat building is an art unto itself and boat repairing looks even more challenging.
You all do great work.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Well done you guys.

-Madts.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...





> Well done boys! must now rename her "Lazurus"
> 
> - dclark1943


Thanks for the update Paul. When the going gets tough the craftsmen dig in!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, brings to mind a wood boat that I had when I was a kid and the previous owner screwed it up by using a skilsaw to clean out the oakum and caulk. Unfortunately, I didn't know what I do now and could not fix it. It was actually a nice little boat that needed a couple of new boards.

Thanks for posting this, hopefully it will help people to realize that things can be fixed.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Looks like a beautiful boat with proud owners will once again make them happy. Thank you for sharing
the repair process with us. Surprising what a little knowledge and a lot of skill can accomplish with the
help of a few friends. Ironically the ad appearing under my post is for a fiberglass boat repair shop, not
everyone can be lucky enough to be able to work with wood.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


With a Leg bit off a wooden one was fitted, and a walking we will Resume. Great Blog !


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Looks you guys are making great progress restoring the old gal. I'm looking forward to seeing her under sail!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Somehow, I'm hearing the theme from "Mission Impossible" in the background . . . but of course, their team always succeeds just as your team will. Great to see such progress.
Waiting to see the next chapter.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


That is quite the story. I admire your progress. True craftsmen you all are.


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Nice team work to start bring a disarter back to life for many more years of fun. But an unfortunate way to keep up your boat building skills and have some time for relaxing chat.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Excellent repair job Paul your friend should be pleased. It's great to have friends like that in a pinch. I hope you post some pics when it is finished and painted.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Always nice to read about people pulling together to help get er done !.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. 
The rest of the project will be in Michael's capable hands but he has promised me progress photos and I will post them as I get them. Don't hold your breath though. He is also renovating his house right now and it gets priority at least for a while.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Now that is a great and true example of camaraderie and friendship to watch I wish this was more common these days but from I would expect nothing less ,always there to help and share your skills and experience .
Thanks for the progress report and pictures .

Klaus


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Stories like this one warm this old man's heart. 
Thanks for letting us share it, Paul.


----------



## Bogoger (Oct 16, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


It's great that Michael has such good friends. As you said Belle Starr is to lovely of a boat to have her in a junk yard and soon Friendship will be sharing a quiet cove with her. I'm looking forward to the progress photos.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Coming soon:


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing Belle Starr*
> 
> *When Belle Starr* was driven onto the beach in a fierce storm last month many would have written her off and in the current used boat market they should have been right. Repairs as extensive as these could easily run far beyond the sale value of the boat. ...... but her owner, my good friend Michael, is a clever boat builder and with a little help from his friends has her well on her way to a full recovery.
> 
> ...


As others have said, this is really great. Friends working together to save something that could have easily been discarded.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*

*Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.

*September*










*October*










*January*

*I am pleased to report* that she is now all sealed up and pretty much ready for paint both inside and out. The paint, on the outside at least, will have to wait for better weather in the spring but with a heater inside there is a chance to make a little more progress there. The pictures show the outside of the hull "boarded up" and mostly 'glassed except for a few keel areas that need to dry out a little more. The last photo shows the inside with all the broken accomodation elements restored to their former (structural at least) glory.





































*A little paint* and she will be as good as new and as I have said before that was very good indeed to enable her to survive this disaster.

*Congratulations Michael and Heather* on all your successful hard work. I look forward to sailing with you in the spring.

Thanks for looking in,

Paul


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Skilled indeed


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


So glad you are able to bring her back to her glory. Happy sailing. Russell


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Great to see her repaired. I hope I never have to deal with that kind of damage..


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Paul,

Thanks for the update. When are you heading North?


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Great to see so much progress. Thanks for the update.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!

I'm looking forward to seeing it painted… in all of it's glory… ready to go!

Thank you for the update!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Nice save!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Knap stukje werk!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...





> LOOKING GOOD!
> 
> I m looking forward to seeing it painted… in all of it s glory… ready to go!
> 
> ...


May I add: ...and, done up in a beautiful marquetry plaque, like your own vessel, Paul.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Well considering the storm damage then this boat was deliberately sunk so as she could be saved I think the skills employed to return her to this condition are commendable.

I would no have thought it was even possible !! Well done all !!

Now whats the next task"......... floating a Spanish Galleon and restoring it too!! ...think of the gold!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


What a great repair job. congrats to the owners and all who helped out including yourself.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Outstanding…. It looks almost ship shape.. Can't wait for the ice to melt, so I can get back to boating….


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


*Approves … *
.








.
.
"We're gonna need a bigger boat" (obscure reference )


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Looks promising 
Thanks for the update .

Klaus


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Amazing restoration…this is a special talent indeed! I can't wait to see the next update. Good luck and keep sailing.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Amazing


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


You guys are making excellent progress on her! Can't wait to see her fully restored!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Truly incredible.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


That's just a flesh wound.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


I can't get over the September photo!!! Amazing rebuild!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Wauuu what a story and what a rebuild.
Wonderful that the ship get it's life back, yes it sure was a good idea.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bogoger (Oct 16, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr Update, Progress on the Repairs*
> 
> *Winter is not the best time* to be repairing a shipwrecked sailboat in the Pacific Northwest but my sailing buddy and fellow boatbuilder Michael has been plugging away whenever the weather and his other commitments would allow.
> When I last checked in we had got the big hull damage closed up and there were just a few small holes left.
> ...


Wow what a great job and amazing talents you both have. I can't wait to see an update of her on the water.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Belle Starr repairs ... Update*

*The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.





































Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Awesome work. Any pics of the outside as is now prior to painting?


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Beautiful work! She's a gorgeous boat again. Reborn! Just splendid work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Great job you guys. You should read the book by Farlet Mowat (The Boat Who Wouldn't Float). It is just hilarious.
It is also about restoring a boat.

Cheers.

-Madts.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


I'm Canadian Madts. I read Farley's books years ago. I've even seen what is purported to be the bones of that boat in a yard beside a highway in Nova Scotia …. (or was it New Brunswick?)
Belle Starr is a much more seaworthy vessel than Farley's ever was however… 

*Fridge*, the last entry showed the outside just about ready for paint. Take a look back.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Great work!

I was hoping to see it in the water… sailing in all of it's splendor!

Glad to see it fixed up & hopefully, Ready to Go!

Thank you for the update!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Patience Joe, patience ….. all in good time. You can be sure I will post that picture as soon a s I can take it.
At the moment that looks like late May.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


*Madts*, I found this on Google Images. This is the one I saw. Belle looks infinitely more seaworthy.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Paul,

Thanks for the update,

I too will be happy to see her afloat again. :<:


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Some great work has been done to get her seaworthy again, being an old Sailor (Royal Australian Navy) it is great to see restoration rather than scrapping. Must go to part 1 and catch up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


OK I am going to remember your contact details when I find The Ark, as I believe that you are just the person to commence repairs and refloat it.
Dont worry about timber and tools as I will ask a "friend' of ours to bless us with everything we need.

Otherwise amazing restoration work Paul, hey is that your motorbike?


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Wow, beautiful craftsmanship throughout


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Patience and dedication. I hope you will show us some pictures of her afloat again


----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


i don't care what it is you are posting about, i always look forward to seeing that email notice that you have something up to read. you are a great communicator. please keep posting.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Hope ,help and happiness and a good outcome .
Thanks for the update .

Klaus


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Glad to see your sailing buddy was able to save the Belle Starr. It does my soul good to see skilled hands save something of beauty and value, rather than simply add another hulk to the junk yard.

I had a similar experience with my 18' Chrysler Buccaneer (sloop rigged day sailor with spinnaker… very fast) which capsized and sank on it's shallow mooring some 8 years ago during a spring gale. This would have been an easy fix if it were not for an abandoned mooring stone, which bashed open the seem between the inner and outer hull at the gunwale.

Repair cost far exceed the value of the boat, but I can't let her go, so she's out back upside down on her trailer waiting for me to either win the lottery or retire and undertake the fiberglass work myself.

I had just purchased a new cockpit cover and replaced the standing and running rigging the summer before.

Sigh!


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


A job well done! I always learn something from your posts.
Roman


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes everyone. I'm sure Michael will be pleased to know you are all pulling for him.

*Rob*, no, not my bike. The photo is from Google images.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Paul…looks great and I know your boat is dying to get back in the water again. A while back I saw a 55ft. 1927 ACF I restored back in the 1970's and it sure made for some good feelings & memories.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


I don't know much about boat building (or rebuilding) but I know craftsmanship and this is a fine example.
Nice work indeed.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Very nice work. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Is that a window at the front, Mr.P?? Wow - that is sweet


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


*shipwright:*

Sorry I was so impatient… I forgot that there was a long winter in there that probably made things a little slow…

I will patiently wait for sometime this summer before we see her Sail again!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


*Becky*, yes it is but we call them portlights.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Thanks for the update Paul…

and for Rob, that looks like a 1984 GoldWing. I used to have an '85.
.
.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Great work, good to see her repaired. Can't wait to see her in the water.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


You're guys are making great progress-can't wait to see her back in the water!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Wow thats some bike Joe I thought my BMW K1100 was big but thats huge !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Great to see such a successful repair job. It looks good as new. I'm sure your friend is very satisfied both with the work and all the help from his good friends to get it back into sailing shape.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


It's looking good!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


so paul, where do you put the crows nest on your motorcycle….lol….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Not my motorcycle Bob. It came from Google Photos ….... although I did have a 1981 Gold Wing back in the days before they piled all the fairings, radios, TVs, etc. on them. ..... no crow's nest though. 
It looked more like this:


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Belle Starr repairs ... Update*
> 
> *The weather has been good* in th e Pacific Northwest and Micheal has been able to get all the rest of the little dings and scrapes repaired and the interior completely rebuilt. The biggest part of the remaining work is the exterior painting now. He says he hopes to make it to our small boat rendezvous in Montague Harbour in May. It will be good to see her on the water again.
> Here are some photos of the repaired interior that Michael just sent me along with a couple to remind you of how it looked last fall.
> ...


Boy this has been quite a journey to date Paul, great to see all the hard yards gaining traction as the goal line gets closer. A great story to follow
cheers
Pete


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*

*Don't need* many words here.

*September*










*Now*










*Lots of hard work* by my friend Michael.










*Congratulations* on a job well done Micheal!

*The next update* will be the last and will feature a photo of Friendship and Belle Starr anchoring together once again, just like this little series started.

*BTW* if anyone is interested in rowing, sailing, or building small boats, check out Michael's excellent blog at http://dory-man.blogspot.ca it is a wonderful assembly of information about all the aspects of small boat lore.

Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hope to see her in the water soon.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Progress!

Looking forward to seeing her in the water under sail!

... that should really be a Sight to Behold!

Thank you for the update…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Wow. No one would ever know how bad it was if you didn't show it!

Excellent !


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic, Paul.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Wonderful transformation!!


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Great restoration work, must be nearly sea worthy.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on restoring her! Can't wait to see her back in the water!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Yes the picture tell the sad story and the conclusion of the great repair and the final chapter will be the meeting on the water .

Klaus


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. Congratulations to all of you who participated in the repairs.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Thanks on Michael's behalf for the kind words. 
No one (except perhaps Michael and Heather) wants to see her back on the water more than me.
Friendship and I expect to be cruising with her toward the end of May so photos should be available then.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Wow that's impressive


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate every nuance of this work. Something to be said for hard work AND know-how. I love it! I always dreamed of having a sailing vessel. Now in my old age I am living it out vicariously. Like flying a plane. I settle on good construction and good details. I enjoy that I have the privilege of meeting craftsmen such as you and only hope that I help carry on these traditions.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Paul,

That's almost unbelievable that a boat that damaged could be brought back to life. Great work and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Truly amazing! It stops the heart of us sailors!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


I could almost cry when seeing the first picture and looking at the body attetude I seem not like the only one.
So wonderful to see the result and that it will be soon where it's supposed to be.
Happy adventures are awaiting now, hours of joy and the beautiful sound of water quietly rocking you to sleep.
Best thoughts dear Paul.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Are you and Michael and Heather in the same port?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


No, not even the same country. they are in Port Townsend in Washington State. It is only a two day sail however.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


That's not a issue then. ;-)
Two days of joy at sea.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


What an amazing effort! Cant wait to see her underway…enjoying the progress…


----------



## Bogoger (Oct 16, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Best Belle Starr Update Yet!*
> 
> *Don't need* many words here.
> 
> ...


Wow what progress, Michael doesn't have these pictures of the progress on his Blog. Very impressive such great work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*

No words required here….. just smiles.




























One more of the beautiful area I get to sail in …. Trincomali Channel from Wallace Island, Canadian Gulf Islands, B.C.










That's a wrap on the Belle Starr shipwreck story. Everybody loves a happy ending.

Thanks for looking in,

Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


It is a happy ending ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Very beautiful serene finish to a job well done.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Beautiful setting. You are so lucky!
Jim


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...




Steve


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


awesome , love a happy ending


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


The Belle Looks like new boat Congratulations to all…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Great salvage story.

-Madts.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Want to change places?
These pictures make me want to do just that!


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Looks like there will be a new little dingy in about 9 months!! Nice. )


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


*gbear,* .... actually dinghies don't take anywhere near that long. ;-)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Wonderful ending to a long saga and repair!

Thank you!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Great ending Paul. The only thing missing is a suitable musical score.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Ah! Smiles here. Nice to see her afloat.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Beautiful work


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


YAY


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Just like new. Looks great.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Those photos definitely put a grin on my chin….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


So glad you all got er done and afloat.
The first pictures really looked bad but it's all down stream from here.


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


I would have gone into a deep depression from the first photos you posted but she looks great.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


five short rapid blasts !


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


unusually how just watching beautiful photos - relaxes ..
Thanks Paul in these photographs.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing a wonderful journey Paul & a fabulous rebuild
happy sailing 
cheers
pete


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


I love it when a plan comes together…..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


You cannot see that there has been a storm.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Woo hoo!! Nice to see her back in the water!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Wow, that was quite a transformation from the first pictures you showed. Job well done guys !


----------



## Bogoger (Oct 16, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Happy end


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Brings a salty tear to my eye. I was just on Orcas this weekend.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Happy Day. Great news Paul.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Sail on


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


That's so wonderful, really love the first picture.
So lovely that the story ended this way.
Big smile back.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


your right,,,,no words…plenty of smiles.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Final Update: Friendship and Belle Starr together again at anchor*
> 
> No words required here….. just smiles.
> 
> ...


Beautiful ending.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*

*I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats. 
I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
The sail home on Monday was marked by big wind (~20 kn) for the first hour and a half followed by less and less wind, dead calm, and then light the rest of the way, ..... not at all uncommon in the Gulf Islands.

*Friendship's cockpit* with its awning deployed was a popular gathering spot.









*Orkney Lass*









*Just Enuf*









*Clover*









*Northwave*









*Toucan*









*Oyster*









*Sally Forth*









*Sunset at Annette Inlet* video.



  






Thanks for looking in ….....

Paul


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


Paul, 
Looks like a great weekend with friends!! Smooth water and good friends,how do you beat that.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


That certainly looks like a fun weekend .
Love the pictures and video you took of the beautiful scenery .

Klaus


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


Nice array of boats. I would love to sail that area on day. Would have to freshen tidal charts though.

-Madts.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your passion with the rest of us. What type of Sailboat is "Just Enuf" ? LOL!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


You're one lucky guy.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


That big wind would have been a great start for the trip home. Flathead lake had the same pattern, a good 
breeze in the morning that would settle into almost a dead calm later, making you real careful about judging
when to head home unless you wanted to set and get a suntan or use your auxilary motor to get home. 
Sounds like you had a wonderful time with boating friends. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


Glad to see that a good time was had by all. Makes sense that Friendship would be a gathering spot.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


Nice boats… COOL get away… Glad you had fun & got home safely…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


Thanks guys, it was a nice time all around.
*Tom*, Just Enuf is a very cool little power catamaran. It really gets its owner around in style for such a small boat. This is not, by the way, a sailboat event although most of the boats are sail.


----------



## DonSol (Dec 31, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


How could you not have a good time doing what you love with friends and that scenery.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


Looks nothing less than wonderful.
So much joyfull time you get from that boat.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


Hey Paul, love the post! My uncle in law owns Trotac Marine in Victoria. I love it when we weave through those islands on the ferry. So beautiful. So happy summer is here.

I just got back from St. Thomas, USVI where I own a Tartan 37 that I do day sailing and snorkeling charters. Just put the boat on the hard in Puerto Rico for hurricane season and am back home in Seattle. Looking forward to the Wooden Boat Festival in Port Townsend, where I go every year for my birthday. Take care…


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Small Boat Rendezvous at Montague Harbour*
> 
> *I started going to this rendezvous* in 2010 and this year's was the best turnout I've seen. Lots of sun, friends, food, a small amount of wine, and several small boats.
> I arrived Thursday after a decent sail from Cowichan Bay. The big day was Saturday culminating with a night at the Hummingbird pub. Sunday we went our various ways, four of us spending the night in the beautiful and peaceful Annette Inlet on Prevost Island.
> ...


Thanks for the pictures…. It's great to be able to see all those fine boats….


----------

